# nesting materials safe?



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

ive read somewhere online that wood shavings arent suitable for cockatiels as nesting materials while breeding...is it true?

this is where i read it from : http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wood shavings are the ideal nesting material for cockatiels. Pine and aspen shavings are safe but never cedar shavings because cedar smells to strong for cockatiels. This thread is on nestboxes and nesting material, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

okay.thankyou


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i use aspen shavings in my nest boxes


----------

